# Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Hallo,

da ich mir nun einen 3D Fernseher gekauft habe, benötige ich nun auch einen passenden Blu-Ray Player, welcher 3D Formate abspielen kann. Nun habe ich mir gedacht, warum nicht gleich die PS3, da viele Blu-Ray Player ja ähnlich viel kosten. Nun zur Frage im Titel:

Ist die PS3 nach einem Firmware-Update uneingeschränkt für 3D-Filme geeignet? Sprich, spielt sie alle derzeit im Handel erhältlichen 3D Inhalte ab?


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Soweit ich weiß ja, Sony ist ja ziemlich stolz auf die Integration von 3D in die PS3.

Die PS3 kann jegliche 3D Blu-rays abspielen, dafür sorgt Sony immer mal wieder mit Firmware Updates.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Vielen Dank. Somit gekauft


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Für den Konsolenkauf würden dich einige hier verprügeln.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Nichts geht über den PC. Aber zu zweit spielt es sich daran schlechter


----------



## oxoViperoxo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Ach, DVDs wird sie ja auch abspielen oder? Also auch gebrannte.


----------



## The_GTS (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Gebrannte DVD´s funzen zumindest auf meiner 60Gb Fat.


----------



## Lyran (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*

Ich stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und habe jetzt einen Panasonic BDT110, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin  Ganz ehrlich: wenn man vom PC kommt und dann an nem 42" TV in 1280x720 spielst bekommst du einfach Augenkrebs. Dazu noch keine Kantenglättung und nur HDMI 1.3 statt 1.4 (weniger Bandbreite, rein rechnerisch ist FullHD 3D mit Dolby HD MA gar nicht mit 1.3 möglich). Habs bei einem Kumpel getestet, Gran Turismo sieht ganz ok aus da wenigstens FullHD, aber NFS The Run zB sieht aufm PC um Welten besser aus, obwohl es auch aufm PC nicht besonders gut aussieht. Flimmernde Texturen und das heftige Aliasing gehen für mich persönlich aber gar nicht. Und die meisten Spiele haben mittlerweile gar nicht mehr groß die Möglichkeit, per Splitscreen gespielt zu werden, also noch ein Vorteil der Konsole der wegfällt.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Für den Konsolenkauf würden dich einige hier verprügeln.


Nein, erst dann, wenn er sich Multiplattformtitel aus dem Shooter Genre für die PS3 anstatt für den PC holt!


----------



## boyka (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Für den Konsolenkauf würden dich einige hier verprügeln.


was für eine bescheuerte aussage, einfach nur dumm 




Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nein, erst dann, wenn er sich Multiplattformtitel aus dem Shooter Genre für die PS3 anstatt für den PC holt!



und? meinche spielen am pc und andere auf konsollen. nur weil ihr es euch nicht vorstellen könnt?


----------



## 4clocker (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*



> nur HDMI 1.3 statt 1.4 (weniger Bandbreite, rein rechnerisch ist FullHD 3D mit Dolby HD MA gar nicht mit 1.3 möglich)


Ach ne? 
Ne DVD mit 50 Hz hat übrigens mehr Bandbreite als ne BluRay mit 24p


----------



## Lyran (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ist die PS3 uneingeschränkt für 3D Blu-Rays geeignet?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Ach ne?
> Ne DVD mit 50 Hz hat übrigens mehr Bandbreite als ne BluRay mit 24p


 
Wo hast du denn das her?  Blu Rays können ca. 3 mal schneller gelesen werden als DVDs. Außerdem Bildwiederholrate != Bandbreite (die liegt bei PAL DVDs nebenbei bemerkt bei 25fps und nicht 50). Entscheidender sind aber Auflösung und Formate (Komprimierung), und da wird es mit DTS HD MA und 1080p in 3D halt sehr eng für die PS3.


----------

